# anyone?



## Tony14 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted this guy a while back and didnt get too much on it so here are some actual good pictures of it []. It says grand lodge delagates on the top.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 21, 2008)

hanging part


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 21, 2008)

top


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 21, 2008)

back. any info would be great. and anyone got any suggestions on cleaning it further or should i leave it as is? it was dug in a toc dump


----------



## rlo (Feb 21, 2008)

does it say anything on the back?  & what are the letters on the blue part?  LS  B of??  will try


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 21, 2008)

the bottom of the blue thing is L F the right side is & E and you got the other two. 

 theres a small stamped in thing on the back towards the top center but i cant make out what it is.


----------



## LC (Feb 21, 2008)

It is a medal from a lodge convention or Reunion. I am not sure what the name of the organization is though. I have some from the Elks, if I can figure out where I put them, I will post a few of them. Usually, each year their convention is held at a lode in different states. When a member attended a convention, they were given one of these or possibly had to buy it. I am not sure which.  On second thought, I believe maybe just one member delegated from each lodge would attend the convention. I would say that the empty rectangular spaces at the top of the medal most likely held the persons name in one space , and what lodge he or she represented in the other. I am not a lodge member of any kind, maybe someone on here that is will clarify.
    I also figure, I will not be able to figure out where I have the ones I have, so I went back and got these off of eBay for you to see.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2008)

> L F the right side is & E


 That's B of L F & E.

[align=center]*Guide to the Brotherhood Of Locomotive Firemen And          		  Enginemen. Ladies' Society. Grand Lodge Records,*
*1884-1972*

[/align]http://rmc.library.cornell.edu/EAD/htmldocs/KCL05176.html


----------



## LC (Feb 21, 2008)

And I thank you Sir ! I was pretty sure it was a ladies society, never even gave the bottom letters a thought as for recognizing who they represented ! Thanks for clearing that part up for me.


----------



## jagee44 (Feb 21, 2008)

Those are really neat!!!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 21, 2008)

So it is a piece of railroad memorabilia, sort of.


----------



## LC (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess you would consider it that Warren. The Women Society supported the *Brotherhood Of Locomotive Firemen And Enginemen, *or at least I think that is how it is. I think the old lodge reunion pins are pretty neat. I ran into a box of Elks pins at an estate sale a good many years ago. The pins started out from 1908 tp into the forties if I remember right. Each one is of different design. I need to try and figure out what I dis with them.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone!!!


----------

